# My pet pigeon!



## zombiecupcake (Jun 7, 2012)

Hello all! 
I'm new here and this is my first post! 
My name is Adriane. My boyfriend Matt and I rescued a juvey feral pigeon from under a bridge 2 years ago. 
He had an obvious broken leg, so we brought him home, splinted it and have kept him ever since. His leg has healed but is permanently disfigured, it doesnt slow him down at all! 
We named him "Ratbird".
He has turned into the sweetest little guy, he will follow you everywhere in the house. We have a little bird diaper we put on him and he just flies about.
He will preen our hair when he sits on our shoulder, he will put is neck into his body and coo. 
We just never knew a pigeon as a pet could be so fun! 

Oh also, is there a way to visually sex a pigeon?


----------



## Diatom (Mar 14, 2012)

What a super cute little guy! Thank you for rescuing him and giving him a loving new home. 
Sexing pigeons visually can be a bit tricky, but there are a few ways to do it:
1. Feel around for his pelvic bones (found near the vent area). If the bumps are close together, it's a male. If they're wide enough for you to almost fit a finger between, it's a girl. 
2. Behavior is usually a giveaway. The males will puff up, fan their tails and march in circles cooing. Males are also more aggressive, but there are some burly females out there too!
3. I've seen this method on youtube but haven't tried it myself, nor do I know of its accuracy... Put the pigeon upside down on your hand with his head tucked underneath his body. If he lies perfectly still, it's a female. If he rolls off and flies away, it's a male. 
4. She lays an egg. 

So how does Ratbird live with you? Does he have his cage and come out when you are home? He looks awfully pretty in the photos


----------



## zombiecupcake (Jun 7, 2012)

Diatom said:


> What a super cute little guy! Thank you for rescuing him and giving him a loving new home.
> Sexing pigeons visually can be a bit tricky, but there are a few ways to do it:
> 1. Feel around for his pelvic bones (found near the vent area). If the bumps are close together, it's a male. If they're wide enough for you to almost fit a finger between, it's a girl.
> 2. Behavior is usually a giveaway. The males will puff up, fan their tails and march in circles cooing. Males are also more aggressive, but there are some burly females out there too!
> ...


Thank you for the compliments! We think hes wonderful. 

I'll have to try the pelvic bone thing.
"His" personality is funny. He will coo, I'm not sure if I've ever really seen him "dance" about though. 
Sometimes when he feels like a jerk he will bite in his cage if he doesnt want company. 
Never laid an egg! 

Ratbird lives in a large guinea pig cage by himself, when we come home he gets the diaper and gets full range of the house. His favorite spot to sit on is on top of the fridge. But if we go out of sight he flies to follow us right away.
I think we got him young enough to where he really got tamed nicely. I'll have to look for photos from when we first got him, he was scruffy and young looking, no color in his iris, a few pin feathers etc. He must have just lost all of his yellow down tips when we picked him up.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Welcome to PT. You have a very pretty little Ratbird. How does he get along with the tiel? Thank you for taking the bird in and caring so much for it.


----------



## zombiecupcake (Jun 7, 2012)

almondman said:


> Welcome to PT. You have a very pretty little Ratbird. How does he get along with the tiel? Thank you for taking the bird in and caring so much for it.


Thanks! 
We have 3 cockatiels (all rescues with disfigurements too!) and they will all just hang out on top of the cockatiels cage. I think Ratbird finds them annoying though lol if they get too close and bother him he will fly away.


----------



## zombiecupcake (Jun 7, 2012)

I found the pictures of him when we first got him!

He sure looked different! 









Heres a couple when he was first starting to follow us


----------



## Diatom (Mar 14, 2012)

How long have you had him?

The biting in the cage could be due to him being territorial. He has to protect his property from any "intruders". My pigeon Dime has picked a shelf on the wall and claimed it, and now I can't even walk up to it without him flying over to defend it. I get a hand covered in welts reaching for the cereal box in the mornings. 

If he is a boy, the courting dance will happen when he sees a potential mate. Considering his age when you found him, he probably is imprinted on pigeons. When he sees a pretty lady pigeon, he'll dance for her  And if he can't find a pretty lady pigeon, he might dance for one of you...

Nice photos! What a difference. You did a good job with him. 

Oh, and make sure to be VERY careful with using the ceiling fan. Make sure it is off before you let him out to fly. I have a friend whose bird's throat was torn out by a ceiling fan. Took it to the vet for emergency surgery, but it died 2 weeks later. I'd never want that for anybody!


----------



## zombiecupcake (Jun 7, 2012)

Diatom said:


> How long have you had him?
> 
> The biting in the cage could be due to him being territorial. He has to protect his property from any "intruders". My pigeon Dime has picked a shelf on the wall and claimed it, and now I can't even walk up to it without him flying over to defend it. I get a hand covered in welts reaching for the cereal box in the mornings.
> 
> ...


Yeah I was pretty sure it was just a territory thing. 

Ratbird seems to follow woman alot more than he follows men around the house. Sometimes when your holding him though he'll fluff up, coo and expose his vent area. In my experience with birds this would be more of hen behavior wouldnt it? 
I would like to just get him DNA sexed sometime. 
Thanks for a compliments!

Thats a horrible story with the fan and their bird. Little dangers we dont think of get overlooked, fans, toilet seats not being down, candles, cooking. etc. 
I've had birds all my life so I'm pretty careful with stuff. 

Yeah we never turn the fans on in the house, actually the fan is another place he likes to perch. 
Its funny cuz he'll fly to land on it and when he does the blades do a slow spin. I think thats fun to him.


----------



## zombiecupcake (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm also looking into adding another pigeon to our family. 
Since Ratbird is more my boyfriends bird than he is mine I would like to hand-raise my own.
I bred cockatiels for 5 years, I have experience in hand-raising, I've also managed to raise various species of wild birds. 
I do have several questions about adding a new pigeon to our home. 

1. Would it be best to buy one newly weaned, or can I buy it early and handfeed it myself? Like is is necissary to buy one so young or will the bird tame just fine if weaned?

2. Would I be able to house the two pigeons together or would it depend on their personalites and sex? 

3. Are their breeders available that ship? When I bred cockatiels I never got into shipping, I think if I remember right its through Delta airlines overnight right? I wouldnt be looking for anything fancy. 

4. Would I be able to train my pigeon to come on cue, for a treat or something? Would I be able to take it outdoors without a harness if trained? (we use a harness for ratbird when hes outside.) I know there could be dangers outdoors. 

Theres a local lady on our classifieds that has various pigeons for sale, I contacted her and I'm waiting to hear back if she has any juveys. 
If anyone has any tips for me, it would be most helpful.


----------



## rasheed.rubeena (Dec 29, 2011)

1.You don't have to buy a young one the bird will tame fine.But only you should give it space ,good food (regular baths included) and don't try to catch him and don't force him for anything.
2.If both of the pigeons are of opposite sex they will mate.
3.NO IDEA (SORRY )
4.Yes, you can train your pigeon for treats,etc and if it is tamed very nicely like ratbird (which sits on your shoulder) I don't think you'll need a harness.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

1.Hand raising is better in my opinion, having done both methods.

2. Yes, most likely but they have to be introduced. Again in my opinion your have a more tame pigeon by only keeping 1

3. USPS does it I had birds shipped from new York to Phoenix in under 24 hours.

4. That all depends on you and your environment. Im able to take my pigeon outside or inside in new environments without any harness. I tried anklets on to see how they were but then decided I didn't need them. I've trusted my bird enough to go over 100 miles away and have him outside. But that doesn't just get handed to you, it takes a lot of time and dedication. Free fly/ mobile flying can be done with any kind of bird when done properly.



zombiecupcake said:


> I'm also looking into adding another pigeon to our family.
> Since Ratbird is more my boyfriends bird than he is mine I would like to hand-raise my own.
> I bred cockatiels for 5 years, I have experience in hand-raising, I've also managed to raise various species of wild birds.
> I do have several questions about adding a new pigeon to our home.
> ...


----------



## zombiecupcake (Jun 7, 2012)

rasheed.rubeena said:


> 1.You don't have to buy a young one the bird will tame fine.But only you should give it space ,good food (regular baths included) and don't try to catch him and don't force him for anything.
> 2.If both of the pigeons are of opposite sex they will mate.
> 3.NO IDEA (SORRY )
> 4.Yes, you can train your pigeon for treats,etc and if it is tamed very nicely like ratbird (which sits on your shoulder) I don't think you'll need a harness.


Well I know Ratbird wasnt very old when we got him. (probably a little over 30days) I think I would feel better getting the youngest bird I can so it really gets tame, and will trust me. Maybe a bird around 25-30 days old? 
Ok, so I should just be its keeper and it will recognize me as such? 
Because Ratbird will follow me more and we always thought its because Matt catches him to put him back in the cage. So Ratbird always thinks Matt will do that. It makes sense. 

If the pigeons are the same sex will they get along just fine?

Does anyone know a great website (I've tried google) for information on how to train a pigeon?


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

What do you mean by "train". You can teach pigeons to do a lot of different things so you will have to be more specific.


----------



## zombiecupcake (Jun 7, 2012)

Print Tippler said:


> 1.Hand raising is better in my opinion, having done both methods.
> 
> 2. Yes, most likely but they have to be introduced. Again in my opinion you have a more tame pigeon by only keeping 1.
> 
> ...


Well that would be a bummer if they weren't as tame in a duo. 
I dont know if I'd want to risk that with Ratbird. 
Has anyone else had the same experience?

Do you have any information on how to learn to do a free fly? 
Could I even do it with Ratbird, even if he doesnt have a cage outside would he recognize the house and come back if he flew away?


----------



## zombiecupcake (Jun 7, 2012)

Print Tippler said:


> What do you mean by "train". You can teach pigeons to do a lot of different things so you will have to be more specific.


Basically I would love to take it outside for free flights. 
But I would think I would want it to be trained to follow me or at least come if called. 
If I saw a predator or it was time to go inside, etc. 

I'm just kicking around the idea. I know nothing about it so I'm just doing a little research. But I would find it very rewarding if I could teach a pigeon to fly outside and come back if needed. 
I dont have outdoor cages so I dont know if he would recognize the house enough to come back if he got seperated from me?


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Do I have any information? I just have some experience with pigeons and try to approach things in a rational manner. is there a website that will spoon feed everything to you then,no, not to my knowledge. I can talk about things but that would have to wait till tomorrow if you want many details. I can't make sweeping generalization or absolute in regards to pigeons. My experience, is just that my experience. I couldn't say for certain what to do in your situtation since I'm not in it. I can only tell you about mine in the hopes it may help you better understand you own. I got my bird from a friend at about 7 days old with the intent to make it as tame as possible and to free fly it anywhere. I've been working towards that since the start. 

If your worried that he might fly away then I don't know what to say. I don't want to say no he will never fly away and be the bad guy when he does. I banded my bird with a seamless band that says "2012 1 Please call #######" my number being there. 

I believe the most tame pigeon with have a one to one relationship with the man. Adding more pigeons or more handlers takes away from that in my opinion. My brother, who lives with me, had some hand raised birds next to my for a short time and they would interact and it caused my bird to lose a little tameness. Once they were gone he got better. If you have to pigeons of the opposite sex and they mate and start nesting I would think they would defend there nest even if they were tame. That I do not know for certain as I haven't experienced it but I have bred plenty of pigeons and they protect there nest.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

zombiecupcake said:


> Basically I would love to take it outside for free flights.
> But I would think I would want it to be trained to follow me or at least come if called.
> If I saw a predator or it was time to go inside, etc.
> 
> ...


Just based off what you have said thus far I would think your bird could go outside of your house but if he is not coming when called then you do have a problem. I almost always feed my bird out of my hand and never in his home. That teaches them quick to follow you. Why don't you continue to take him outside in his harness until you feel comfortable with how he is reacting. You have a harness, I assume the bird is comfortable with it. If your not comfortable with the bird being without it I would use it as a training tool until you are, if you ever are.


----------



## zombiecupcake (Jun 7, 2012)

Print Tippler said:


> Just based off what you have said thus far I would think your bird could go outside of your house but if he is not coming when called then you do have a problem. I almost always feed my bird out of my hand and never in his home. That teaches them quick to follow you. Why don't you continue to take him outside in his harness until you feel comfortable with how he is reacting. You have a harness, I assume the bird is comfortable with it. If your not comfortable with the bird being without it I would use it as a training tool until you are, if you ever are.


The problem is Ratbird is more Matt's bird than mine. I wouldn't want to work with Ratbird like I would my own bird. If something went wrong I could handle it, but I couldnt if it was Ratbird. 
Maybe if I kept them in seperate cages in different rooms they wouldnt effect each others tameness? 
I dont know, I think I might just give it a try and see if I can tame and train my own pigeon. 
Like you said my situation is different than everyones so I'm just going to have to "wing it"  so to speak. 

Another question I had though is what breed of pigeon is easiest to work with? Would I want a homing pigeon? Or are they all kinda the same and such?
The lady thats supposed to be contacting me tomorrow says she breeds some very rare ones...that didnt help me in knowing what she has lol. So for all I know she has a bunch of crazy show pigeons, although at $25 a piece maybe not too crazy. 
I think if she has a bird that I like and want to work with then I'll get it, and if not then I'll just wait and keep doing more research and maybe buy one online. 
I thank everyone for their input, you guys have been more than helpful to me about this. I'm exciting to get to know you all more!


----------



## rasheed.rubeena (Dec 29, 2011)

If ratbird really loves you guys and wants to live here he'll try his best to come back to the house.You should first start from short distances and keep increasing it till he is all familiar with the area.
Rubeena


----------



## rasheed.rubeena (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh if he has never seen the house from the outside he'll not be able to come back.You should show him the house first.Take him to a walk and wait a while so that he can observe the area.
Rubeena!


----------



## rasheed.rubeena (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh I forgot if ratbird is a feral pigeon let me tell you they don't have good homing instinct like tipplers,homing pigeons etc.
Rubeena!


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi Adriane & welcome to PT.
Ratbird sure looks like a well loved pigeon (not to sure about the name though lol) 
I tend to agree with Print tippler, that a single young bird will be more tame when on its own as it accepts you as its flock.
While it would probablly love the companionship of another pigeon, Since you have had it for 2 years, it has adapted to you and your partner, & introduction of another bird would probably change its whole personality.
If you had had 2 birds from the start, then both would have grown up together in the same enviroment and that would have been a better scenario. 
Its not impossible to introduce a mate, but just pointing out that RB's outlook on you may change drastically.
Also, I would not recomend letting a pet bird out, especially after such a long time indoors with you.
Although he was originally ferral, he is now used to being fed by you, It will take him some time to re-learn how to forrage for food and how to avoid predators if he were to get lost, and pigeons can get spooked at something they are not used to and fly off very quickly. A lone pigeon not part of a flock is easy prey for hawks & suchlike. 
Theres also a story on here where a bird on a harness was plucked from an owners grasp by a hawk.
If you feel he would like some "outside time" then perhaps building him a small outdoor aviary would be better if that is possible.

On another point, please be very carefull with the cockatiel & dont leave them out together alone where you cannot intervene if necessary. They are hookbills and can cause very serious damage to a pigeon if either becomes annoyed with the others presence. (no matter how friendly they are).


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

*pet pigeon*

I've had Craow Dum since August. 
Like Ratbird, he follows me around the house like a dog. He is missing his top beak but seems to adjust to his handicap. I do, however, have to clean his face, mouth and nose twice a day. It's kind of gross but if not, debris and boogers would obstruct his breathing.
Also, I have a house full of rescued budgies and cockatiels.
Craow Dum doesn't wear a diaper but he is selective on where he will poop. For some reason, he refuses to poop in his cage. This is problematic because he will hold it for hours. 
I am this pigeon's slave. I follow him around on the tile floor until the "king" is ready to defecate.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

The breed of pigeon doesn't really matter. Some people like to say Brunner pouters along with some others I can't remember but when your working with the bird from such a young age I do not think it makes a difference. My bird does not fly often when I take him away from the house. He is mostly just sitting on me, which is what I want. You should be weary of raptors if they are prevelant in you area. Though my bird does just Normaly grunts when it gets scare from a raven or buzzard. I live in the desert without high trees around me. When I take him out I'm able to look through the whole sky and landscape. Just depends on your situtation. There are eagles that will take little dogs and cats too.




zombiecupcake said:


> The problem is Ratbird is more Matt's bird than mine. I wouldn't want to work with Ratbird like I would my own bird. If something went wrong I could handle it, but I couldnt if it was Ratbird.
> Maybe if I kept them in seperate cages in different rooms they wouldnt effect each others tameness?
> I dont know, I think I might just give it a try and see if I can tame and train my own pigeon.
> Like you said my situation is different than everyones so I'm just going to have to "wing it"  so to speak.
> ...


----------



## zombiecupcake (Jun 7, 2012)

Quazar said:


> Hi Adriane & welcome to PT.
> Ratbird sure looks like a well loved pigeon (not to sure about the name though lol)
> I tend to agree with Print tippler, that a single young bird will be more tame when on its own as it accepts you as its flock.
> While it would probablly love the companionship of another pigeon, Since you have had it for 2 years, it has adapted to you and your partner, & introduction of another bird would probably change its whole personality.
> ...


Well this new bird wouldnt so much be a companinon to Ratbird but a new pet to me. 
I do have the want to train a pigeon to be able to take it outside freely. 
We rent an apartment so he would be kept indoors. His training would mostly be on a harness outside until I would be comfortable to release him from it. 
I'm just tring to make sure my ideas are realistic before I get the new addition. 
Ratbird and the new bird could be housed in different rooms, would this help keeping them both tame themselves? 
The new bird would have to recognize the outside of the house where we would train if lost since hes kept indoors. Is this reasonable? 
I have many questions about if this would be a good idea for me or not because I wont buy a pet that I may have to rehome. Research should prevent that. 

And to answer your concern about the cockatiels, I never leave my birds alone if out of the cage. I've have birds all my life, I'm quite understanding in the trouble they can get into.  



pirab buk said:


> I've had Craow Dum since August.
> Like Ratbird, he follows me around the house like a dog. He is missing his top beak but seems to adjust to his handicap. I do, however, have to clean his face, mouth and nose twice a day. It's kind of gross but if not, debris and boogers would obstruct his breathing.
> Also, I have a house full of rescued budgies and cockatiels.
> Craow Dum doesn't wear a diaper but he is selective on where he will poop. For some reason, he refuses to poop in his cage. This is problematic because he will hold it for hours.
> I am this pigeon's slave. I follow him around on the tile floor until the "king" is ready to defecate.


Thats awesome that you have the determination to care for your little hanicapped guy. 
Well I gotta say, the diaper works very well! Pigeon poo can be nasty and I definitly dont have your want to follow him around until he poops lol. 
Hes a lucky bird!



Print Tippler said:


> The breed of pigeon doesn't really matter. Some people like to say Brunner pouters along with some others I can't remember but when your working with the bird from such a young age I do not think it makes a difference. My bird does not fly often when I take him away from the house. He is mostly just sitting on me, which is what I want. You should be weary of raptors if they are prevelant in you area. Though my bird does just Normaly grunts when it gets scare from a raven or buzzard. I live in the desert without high trees around me. When I take him out I'm able to look through the whole sky and landscape. Just depends on your situtation. There are eagles that will take little dogs and cats too.


I rent an apartment but there is a large vacant lot next to us. The closest tree is probably 50-100 yards away. 
The lot would be perfect when training the bird outside.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

It's not hard to just have him go right outside your apartment area if you get the bird very young. Everybody is going to have different opinions on it. If that's all your after then I would say its pretty easy.


----------



## zombiecupcake (Jun 7, 2012)

Print Tippler said:


> It's not hard to just have him go right outside your apartment area if you get the bird very young. Everybody is going to have different opinions on it. If that's all your after then I would say its pretty easy.


Ok, do you have an opinion on whether or not housing them in different rooms would have no effect on their tameness?


----------



## Jivu (Feb 1, 2010)

Baw, Ratbird looks like my Miss Stuart when she was younger. My guess is that you've got a lady! We thought Stuart was a male (hence the name, haha!) until she laid an egg at about two years old! Kind of late, I think, but definitely made it certain!
I allowed Stuart free flight outside, but she'd been out when she was very young-- I've since moved, and she no longer gets access to the outdoors. Was risky anyway, we've got tons of birds of prey and cats and people about, and Stuart fears nothing!
And you can totally train pigeons. Bust out a clicker (like you would use for a dog) and their favorite treat and see what you can do  Stuart can spin, "jump over" and high five with her wing all on command


----------



## zombiecupcake (Jun 7, 2012)

Jivu said:


> Baw, Ratbird looks like my Miss Stuart when she was younger. My guess is that you've got a lady! We thought Stuart was a male (hence the name, haha!) until she laid an egg at about two years old! Kind of late, I think, but definitely made it certain!
> I allowed Stuart free flight outside, but she'd been out when she was very young-- I've since moved, and she no longer gets access to the outdoors. Was risky anyway, we've got tons of birds of prey and cats and people about, and Stuart fears nothing!
> And you can totally train pigeons. Bust out a clicker (like you would use for a dog) and their favorite treat and see what you can do  Stuart can spin, "jump over" and high five with her wing all on command


I think shes a female too. 
I did the pelvic test like mentioned earlier, and I can fit my index finger in between those bones. 
She hasnt laid an egg for us yet though! She went through a little time where we thought she was nesting and become VERY hostile towards us being in her cage. But no egg. 
I was wondering if clicker training works like in dogs. 
I suppose I just have to try these kinda of things for myself. 
The tricks Stuart can do sound very fun! A video of those would be awesome.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Your bird is very friendly toward you. It would be wonderful to let him/her have a mate, but as was mentioned, once they mate up, they will still be tame with you, but not as friendly as when you keep them alone. Most birds are that way. When they have a mate, that is the one they want to be with. Then there is sharing nesting responsibilities, and they spend a lot of time sharing the sitting on the eggs. The situation changes. He/she will not be so anxious to follow you around. I think it's nice to give a pet bird a mate, as this is natural and good for the bird, but once he has a mate, he will no longer need your company as much. Right now you are his family.

If you have a male and get another male, the chances that they will not get along is high. Two females will usually get along well. 

As for flying outside, it really isn't safe for a lone bird, and you may lose him. It isn't everyone who can turn a bird loose, let it fly around, and call it back to him, and it isn't every bird who can be trained to do this. If a hawk should come along, it could grab him, or spook him and make him fly off. Hawks have grabbed pet pigeons off of their owners shoulders, so even with the harness you need to be careful when you bring a bird outside.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

rasheed.rubeena said:


> Oh I forgot if ratbird is a feral pigeon let me tell you they don't have good homing instinct like tipplers,homing pigeons etc.
> Rubeena!


Not true. Ferals have great homing ability. Don't know why people think otherwise. People have had them return home to them after bringing them good distances away. Homers have better homing ability as they are bred for it, but ferals can and do home.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would not fly just one bird.. or even two.. pigeons are flock birds and when they are in numbers they work as one..more eyes to alert to predators such as hawks. so flying one bird would single him out for a bird of prey. IMO If I wanted to fly pigeons I would have at least 7..not sure why 7 but it is the least I would fly outdoors. because you are in an apartment and are not on you're own property where you can have a flock of pigeons to fly, then I would stay with the pet pigeon indoors..or on the harness on occasion..but even on the harness keep vigil for an attack. from seeing the pictures of rat bird I would make a guess she is a hen..but it is hard to tell.. I would get another hen and perhaps that could make things easier if ratbird is a hen also.. but if ratbird is a cock bird he will be interested in the other pigeon..it is a huge part of what pigeons do..they seek a mate and stay with them for life if they can..and nest and sit eggs. so if ratbird is a cock he will be interested even if he hears another pigeons and keeping them apart would be going against what they naturally do.. which is seek a mate and try to raise young.. another hen could possible get along with ratbird if she is a hen, they can keep each other company while you are doing other things.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

pirab buk said:


> I've had Craow Dum since August.
> Like Ratbird, he follows me around the house like a dog. He is missing his top beak but seems to adjust to his handicap. I do, however, have to clean his face, mouth and nose twice a day. It's kind of gross but if not, debris and boogers would obstruct his breathing.
> Also, I have a house full of rescued budgies and cockatiels.
> Craow Dum doesn't wear a diaper but he is selective on where he will poop. For some reason, he refuses to poop in his cage. This is problematic because he will hold it for hours.
> I am this pigeon's slave. I follow him around on the tile floor until the "king" is ready to defecate.


Hahaha!! You are funny!


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

Craow Dum is such a sweet-heart. I feel sad that he may not live long since from a recent vet visit he has a granuloma in his skull. It has grown since his last vet visit two months ago. He is still sweet, loves to eat and cuddle. I keep him clean (twice a day snot debridement) as the vet instructed.
We don't keep pets we just borrow them. :-(


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Poor little thing  Sending lots of healing thoughts and prayers your way. Enjoy every moment with him. I can imagine how much the little guy really loves you for taking care of him so meticulously and so passionately. You are a gem of a human being!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

pirab buk said:


> Craow Dum is such a sweet-heart. I feel sad that he may not live long since from a recent vet visit he has a granuloma in his skull. It has grown since his last vet visit two months ago. He is still sweet, loves to eat and cuddle. I keep him clean (twice a day snot debridement) as the vet instructed.
> *We don't keep pets we just borrow them. :-(*


*
*


How true............


----------



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Behaviors*

Usually the only way to be sure is a DNA test, but if that is out of the question, then note key behaviors.


----------

